# Bombing a test you studied hard for



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

Has this ever happened to you? Just recently got a d on my chemistry test that was supposed to be and felt easy. Kinda frustrating that I got all the hard q's right and made silly and stupid mistakes on the easy ones. Kinda hard to get over since chemistry is a big part of my major


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't know what the exact definition of studying hard is, but I have. My final for Metabolic Bio Chemistry I spent a good deal of *time* studying for, but I don't know how *well* I was studying (I was mainly just reading over things over & over). When the final started, the way I studied was not helpful to the set-up of the test. I had already planned on switching to another major that didn't require this class (this test just sped up the action), so I partially did one problem and handed it in to the TA & left. The time that had elapsed was not enough for even the best students to have finished it, so it was pretty awkward when I did it, esp. the eye contact w/the TA. He said "you done?" w/a look like "you've got a lot of time buddy, are you sure you're feeling that bad about it that you're gonna throw in the towel already" (in a concerned way, that is), and I just said "yep" (barely looking at him) and left the testing room :/


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)

That's happened to me before. I studied hard for another quiz and I got a 50%. I think some of it is the anxiety. I actually studied 8 hours for a final for Reading class, and I got a 70% At least I passed.


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

I think it's happened once. When I put in the time and effort to study for an exam, I usually pass with flying colors (usually). I'm quite the perfectionist when it comes to grades and making them A's. It was a Calculus exam that I bombed (well, half the class did- lowest grade was a 13/100). My instructor was horrible, had an accent, made simple concepts difficult and was not at all organized, so I ended up withdrawing from the course.


----------



## ainsleigh (Dec 6, 2011)

It's happened to me before on a math test. The anxiety (panic attacks) before and during the exam usually affected my performance. Once I dealt with that I was able to start studying to do well, rather than just studying to try to survive.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

I have to go for another semester because of this.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Yup.
Im not good with chem, though im not so sure since I took a summer course and it lasted 6 weeks. Which was absolute hell for the most part.

But yup, history isn't my strong suit. Infact I suck, I don't even see why I'm taking AP Euro (ended up with a B 1st semester). I probably bombed half my tests, which I studied hours before. Those questions were written by child-gating demons, I swear. Anyways, don't get disheartened, just try harder or possibly change your study habits.


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I was pulling an all nighter for a midterm I had the next morning... and I OVERSLEPT. I woke up an hour past my class time to a bunch of calls and texts from one of my classmates. The teacher was very strict and told us at the beginning of the semester that if you walk in even five minutes late for a midterm you won't be able to take it and you get a zero. I cried and ate my feelings away that day. Oh, and I also dropped the class.


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

waaay too many times. i also didn't study at all and got 100's before.


----------



## Meta14 (Jan 22, 2012)

studied for a math test, and thought I did great. My 67% was a kick in the balls. I made a large amount of small errors. I swear, I think I developed latent ADHD during that test. I'm gonna redo it soon, so I hope it'll be ok.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

Did you study the right material? Sometimes, we study what we think will be on the test instead of what the instructor has in mind of including on the test. I prefer instructors that allow the class to know what content is extra important. Also, I found that I did worse on "short" tests and quizzes because, of course, the chances are slimmer of scoring higher, if unprepared.


----------



## thetown (Aug 16, 2014)

Yeah, I can relate to this thread a lot even though it's really old. I realized now that it is not what you want to learn, but rather it is what your professor wants you to learn. 

I find it really helpful when the professor gives out practice exams w/ solutions. This definitely helps you understand the material and allows you to know what kind of problems to expect on the actual test.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes. I studied like hell for 2 solid weeks for my Comptia A+ and I still failed by like one question.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

What is this studying thing? I got A and A+ in all math and science through AP physics without studying. I also failed lots of english classes and a few other things right on through college which cost me all degree attempts but not due to lack of studying. More due to lack of participation and turning in assignments I couldn't bring myself to do. I got to the point I couldn't write a paper on anything except certain factual subjects I was confident I knew more than anyone who read it because I was too worried I'd get something wrong and I failed my 2nd semester of english 9 due to a large poetry section that I was too anxious over trying to write anything people would read. I tried a little while bored in the library later on but so not my thing and no one ever read it. Also was defeated by foreign language classes because I didn't want to try speaking it and look stupid messing up.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't bomb a Japanese exam


----------

